# Vintage Seiko GMT



## whifferdill

Hi folks

Picked up this nice vintage Seiko GMT with an external 24 hour bezel and basic 24 hour GMT hand. Not strictly a 24 hour watch but I thought some of you might find this interesting, nonetheless.










I have to say - I really like this watch, as basic as it is - it'll make a nice traveller. It has quick set date, but doesn't hack, which interestingly kinda makes up for the 12 hour hand not being independently settable to the 24 hour hand. It means the watch movement doesn't have to be stopped whilst changing the time in a new time zone - the bezel can then be adjusted to give the second time zone.

Cheers all.


----------



## Dennis Smith

Hi Ian,
You don't see those too often. I've thought of getting one from time to time 
Yours is in excellent condition!
The dial is interesting...is it glossy, or sunburst?


----------



## whifferdill

Dennis Smith said:


> Hi Ian,
> You don't see those too often. I've thought of getting one from time to time
> Yours is in excellent condition!
> The dial is interesting...is it glossy, or sunburst?


It is in nice condition - except for the 'SEIKO' - Some of the letters seem a bit squashed!

It's hard to say about the dial - It's not sunburst but the central part does have a bit of 'sheen' - I suppose it does have a gloss finish, but with it being graphite it's not as reflective as you might expect it to be. The outer edge with the minute marks is definitely matt.

As I say - I really like it and the value seems to be going up just now. Makes a change for me!


----------



## TZAG

Congrats |> I believe you mean the "Navigator" type. It's surely a fine watch. Cheers!


----------



## whifferdill

TZAG said:


> Congrats |> I believe you mean the "Navigator" type. It's surely a fine watch. Cheers!


Yep - the 'Navigator Timer'

A little Gem in both versions - the 6117 8000 external bezel model and the later 6117 6410 internal bezel version.:-!

You don't happen to know what year Seiko brought out the version you have, do you? Mine must be a fairly late 8000, being made in 1969.

Cheers


----------



## TZAG

Actually no, but it's early 70's (1971~74) more likely :roll:


----------



## whifferdill

TZAG said:


> Actually no, but it's early 70's (1971~74) more likely :roll:


They must have gone over to the internal bezel model in about 1970, I think, maybe even earlier. I think mine might have been one of the last 8000's made.

If you want to accurately date your Navigator - I've sent you a pm with a very useful site sent to me by a Seiko forum member.

Cheers for now.


----------



## Fatpants

Gorgeous watch Ian, congrats;-)


----------



## TZAG

Many thanks Ian, mine was made May of '74


----------



## BMcollector

Do you perhaps have the reference number of this stunning piece?


----------



## dslag

What an interesting GMT hand. So interesting to see the evolution of Seiko and Omega through the 60s, 70s, etc to today while Rolex has been more or less the same.


----------



## dr.italiano

BMcollector said:


> Do you perhaps have the reference number of this stunning piece?


I believe that is a 6117-8000


----------



## dr.italiano

whifferdill said:


> Hi folks
> 
> Picked up this nice vintage Seiko GMT with an external 24 hour bezel and basic 24 hour GMT hand. Not strictly a 24 hour watch but I thought some of you might find this interesting, nonetheless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say - I really like this watch, as basic as it is - it'll make a nice traveller. It has quick set date, but doesn't hack, which interestingly kinda makes up for the 12 hour hand not being independently settable to the 24 hour hand. It means the watch movement doesn't have to be stopped whilst changing the time in a new time zone - the bezel can then be adjusted to give the second time zone.
> 
> Cheers all.


That looks SUPER clean! Nice find. I have a 6117-6410 and love it- but it is much rougher shape. I really wish Seiko would do a reissue or revamp of these.


----------

